# livery yard info in Sandhurst/Yateley



## Mountainhorserider (30 March 2013)

Could anyone give me phone numbers for any of the livery yards in sandhurst/Yateley which provide 24/7 turnout? I am in Eversley at the moment, only been there 2 weeks and the turnout hours are only 5 hours a day, which is working out ridiculously expensive with the bedding and hay required. So would be so grateful of some information. I was emailed not so long ago, about a yard on Moulsham copse lane, but I've driven down there and cant find a livery yard down there. Thank you :0)


----------



## kaluki (30 March 2013)

The yard you were looking foe is off on a side rd, cant think of its name at the mo, but if you go into moulsham lane opposite, the link its up there on the right.
there is also Hollybush Farm Hollybush lane Eversley, you can leave then out 24/7, but not all the time, but you can have them out for more than 5 hours! 
Have you taken a drive down Lower Sandhurst rd, round by horse shoe lake as quite a few yards down there.


----------



## Mountainhorserider (31 March 2013)

Thank you Kaluki, took the drive on lower sandhurst road yesterday, a lot has changed since I was last there! I stopped at Hall farm, no spaces there but I spoke with a nice lady about the area and she said nobody does 24/7 turnout around there but told me there's two livery yards up Cobbetts lane in Yateley, so I will try there today and perhaps visit Moulsham lane again, (did leave a voicemail for her yesterday) thanks for your help


----------



## kaluki (31 March 2013)

cobbets lane has Cottage farm, right at the end, Hill farm and leafy oak belong to the same people, who live on the Hill farm side. 
don't think cottage does 24/7 as 40+ horse on 30ish acers  (sp) but all 3  have direct hacking onto common.

edited to say;
stable and grazing at Hollybush farm Hollybush Lane Eversley, large stable own paddocks please yourself what you do really, grass school area, and small woods to ride in. Hacking require road work.


----------



## Mountainhorserider (31 March 2013)

I think I'll take a drive down Hollybush as well later, is that where you are? I can't remember, a lot had happened since I had this discussion with u weeks ago!


----------



## kaluki (31 March 2013)

Yes at the moment, but am moving in a few weeks. some where nearer home.

I will be there from 3 onwards prob in field poo picking!


----------



## Mountainhorserider (31 March 2013)

didn't make it anywhere this afternoon, had a nice family get together... on with my search tomorrow!


----------

